# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Android Oreo chiếm 0.3% thị phần trong biểu đồ phân phối mới nhất

## doanhson91

Android Oreo chiếm 0.3% thị phần Android
Đến thời điểm này, việc phân phối phiên bản Android mới vẫn rất chậm, đây cũng không phải là điều gì mới mẻ. Mặc dù vậy, Google có lẽ vẫn khá vui khi thống kê cho thấy Android Oreo đã đạt 0.3% thị phần, tăng từ 0.2% của tháng trước.

>>> Xem thêm : *[replacer_a] chính hãng* ,*[replacer_a] giá siêu tốt*
Theo gsmarena, Google đã phát hành Android 8.0 Oreo hồi tháng 8/2017, mặc dù vậy đến tháng 9 thì biểu đồ thể hiện thị phần Android vẫn chưa có tên Oreo.

Android Oreo chiếm 0.3% thị phần Android
Hiện tại, chỉ mới các mẫu Nexus, Pixel và thiết bị của Sony được cập nhật Android 8.0, trong khi những hãng còn lại vẫn còn trong quá trình thử nghiệm.
Với phiên bản Nougat, nó vẫn tăng lên đều đặn, thị phần hiện đạt 20.6%, tăng lên khá nhiều so với mức 17.8% của tháng 10. Marshmallow đang mất đi sức hút nhưng vẫn là phiên bản Android được sử dụng nhiều nhất, với 30.9% thị phần.
Với 27.2%, Lollipop vẫn đứng thứ 2. KitKat mặc dù đã rất lâu đời nhưng vẫn giữ được thị phần ở mức hai con số là 13.8%. Trong khi tất cả những phiên bản khác kết hợp chỉ đạt 7.2%.
>>> Xem thêm : *[replacer_a] đẹp như mới, nguyên bản100%*

----------

